# Guthrie Govan how to?



## Jacobine (May 18, 2011)

i wanna know how Guthrie Govan does that high pitched harmonic squeel in the recording of erotic cakes after they all take turns playing little licks.

it sounds epic


----------



## wintersun (May 18, 2011)

Just listened to it on youtube, pretty kick ass song. It sounds to me like an artificial harmonic with a whammy bar, probably starting with whammy down to give enough space for pitching it all the way up like that.. But i'm not an expert with this technique, i'm sure someone whos got more experience will already respond.

I need to start practicing stuff like that lol


----------



## MFB (May 18, 2011)

If it's the one I'm thinking of, fairly early in the song, watch him do it right here in this video


----------



## MFB (May 18, 2011)

If it's the one I'm thinking of, fairly early in the song, watch him do it right here in this video


----------



## Overtone (May 19, 2011)

Pinch harmonic + bend. Basically if you pick the string really agressively at certain points it makes a harmonic. Bend it and it you get that piggy squeal.


----------



## Jacobine (May 19, 2011)

MFB said:


> If it's the one I'm thinking of, fairly early in the song, watch him do it right here in this video





no on his cd it would have been at like 2:50 directly after the licks


----------



## Overtone (May 24, 2011)

For some reason that happens at 2:44 on the mp3 I have. You mean the part where there's a drum fill, then a guitar lick, then a bass lick, then a drum fill, and finally that fluttery squeal? It sounds like what wintersun described... push down the whammy bar, hit the harmonic, and gradually pull the bar up while shaking it to give that vibrato feel. Some people actually pick the harmonic when doing that technique, but the masters (Eklundh, Darrell) are/were able to just hammer it on with the left hand. If you push the bar down so the string is loose but not totally slack and sort of hammer on a harmonic at the 5th fret of the g string using the flat part of your finger and immediately start to pull the bar up you should see what I mean. The key is hitting the right spot, and not actually fretting the note but just getting the string vibrating and keeping your finger in the harmonic spot.


----------



## jnukes2 (May 26, 2011)

All of you are wrong.



2:18 in this video.

You mute the strings up high and rub the edge of your pick up and down on high e string. He does this a lot.


----------



## Jacobine (Jun 5, 2011)

jnukes2 said:


> All of you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanksies so much man


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 6, 2011)

@


jnukes2 said:


> All of you are wrong.



I dunno why, that just made me laugh.
And thanks for the correction. Totally gonna wank the shit out of that technique.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello, fellow Savannian!


----------

